# Killer deal on a 60cm MXL if it's legit



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Couple minor rust issues, but still a smokin' deal that someone should hop on ASAP: 

http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/bik/919308370.html

no affiliation with the seller


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

kjmunc said:


> Couple minor rust issues, but still a smokin' deal that someone should hop on ASAP:
> 
> http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/bik/919308370.html
> 
> no affiliation with the seller


Looks like the same bike that "sold" on eB$Y here a few days ago... http://tinyurl.com/68r39m

Interesting... Might want to ask why the same bike was supposedly sold last week.

Eric


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

You mean this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/99-Merckx-MX-Le...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That's so ghetto.....the dude sells it on the open market, doesn't like the final price so he doesn't sell it? I can't believe the seller would be so amenable to basically giving away a great deal. 

This guy must either have a hell of a sob story or be a great salesman.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he screwed up by having no minimum*

he has a post in this forum, I think I was the only one who responded

he's legit,he's a graduating grad student who just got an internship in Europe


----------



## seventyfour (Nov 11, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> That's so ghetto.....the dude sells it on the open market, doesn't like the final price so he doesn't sell it? I can't believe the seller would be so amenable to basically giving away a great deal.
> 
> This guy must either have a hell of a sob story or be a great salesman.


+1. it speaks volumes of a person when they back out of a deal to get more money. note that the seller was not new to ebay. if you look at his feedback, he was selling for a couple months already and registered last year, so he knew the ebay system. if i was the winning buyer, i wouldn't have let that sale go.

if you look at his classified post on here, i commented on it to find out the situation and was about to contact him if maybe the buyer backed out. but when a seller backs out and resells in hopes of getting more money, i'd be afraid he would cut corners in shipping to save a buck.


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

i ended up winning the auction and just received the frame. i do see the rust that he mentioned and contemplating if its worth having it repainted (probably just a telekom color scheme or something, nothing too elaborate or ornate) or keeping as is. please let me know what you guys think. also trying to confirm if it was indeed a 1999 frame.

pics can be found here:
1999 Merckx MX Leader

there is pitting on the chainstay and a solution, if repainted, would be to just paint over. but part of me wants to keep it chrome. on the down tube i can feel a little bit of bubbling, not sure if its rust or the touch up he did. and so i'm trying to find out paint pricing and atpjunkie pointed me to a couple of folks (d & d, joe bell, cyclart). i'm also trying to contact ed litton and mark denton since they are local.


----------

